# Use my frosties or fresh cycle-age 39



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Just want some advice,39 years old,2 failed fresh cycles,1 failed fet.Have 3 blastos from last cycle.Looking at the forums not many people seem to have success with frosties obtained at our age.My clinic will not let me have a fresh cycle until frosties are used.They have recommended medicated as my last natural fet cycle failed.This will take approx 5 months(inc 3 months waiting for 2 a/f after attempt etc)which means I will be 40!!Don't get me wrong ,we are very grateful for our frosties but due to age haven't got time to be messing around,and it would mean changing clinics etc.Also if we did get lucky with a fresh cycle,we definitely would use frosties at a later stage(unless we had twins )as I ethically just could'nt bear for them to be destroyed.Has anyone had success with fet with embryos obtained at our age,after a bfn from the fresh cycle(using the best blastos)Thanks  ladies x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Not quite the same - as I'm nearly 37 and have had a failed IVF using 2 3days - we used the best ones and then I've just had a NFET using 2 "fair" ones (I've got better "good" ones in the freezer, but it was pot luck what came out) and just got a BFP.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Congratulations-wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.I note you've got a dd.I am lucky enough to have a ds from our 1st cycle but the longing for another 1 never goes does it  xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks

No I'm afraid it doesn't - does make you feel bad though, especially when lots of girls on here haven't got any.

I found the IVF quite gruelling on my body and was ill during my 2WW, so felt that my body wasn't ready for it, but the NFET has been a lot less hideous and physically it's been a lot easier, even though emotionally it was the same.  I figured that, why both putting myself through another fresh cycle when we had 7 good chances in the freezer and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Sanfrancisco,

I am 37 in about 2 months & like you have been toiling with exact the same question.

We had our first BFN 3 weeks ago and have 1 frostie.  We only had 1 put back, it was 3 day, 8 cell.  I think the frostie is the same.  
We dont have our follow-up appointment until the 17th October so its given us time to think about whether we should go for another fresh cycle to get my eggs while I am still on the young-ish side, or have a go at the FET.  Although I felt fine all through the fresh cycle, i did always wonder how a wee embryo could survive when I am pumped full of so many drugs.  I am keen to try a natural FET but like you, I am scared that I am not getting any younger so I think we will most likely end up doing another fresh cycle.  We are going to see what the clinic say too. 

Sorry, I don't seem to have helped much but I have also read about quite a lot of successes from FET.  I know the medical success rates are lower but I definitely think the fact they are less invasive makes a difference.  Have to admit, I think its wrong that the clinic are saying you have to use up all the frosties before you can do another fresh - is that common practise?

Good luck.
Whigers


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Whig - The good thing is, if you can manage to have a NFET it's pretty quick (just a natural cycle), so wouldn't hold your treatment up too long, as like you say, you're not pumped full of drugs.  Personally I sort of think that was why my IVF didn't work, as my body wasn't up to it after all the drugs etc and the NFET like you say was so much less invasive.


----------

